# Gorey and oww!



## bex123 (Nov 19, 2010)

did my usuall 2 day change on my cannula...(i go hi by 3 days) and this one was a bit sore which prompted me to change it...took it out as normal and gush!!! blood everywhere...like horror movie style!....thats never happened before...ive had the odd bleeder when ive done one wrong and taken it out straight away but never had one bleed like that after 2 days of being in , what was all that about....i looked like a right nutter shouting at hubby to grab me loads of tissue while trying to cup the blood.....sorry tmi....just really freaked me out and made me feel horrible...so much so i messed up the new 1 i put in and the one after that!...why did it do that....im strangley upset by it


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Bex,

Don't worry! I think it's normal for this to happen from time to time. When you inserted that cannula, you probably hit a vein, and then the cannula acted as a kind of "plug" until you took it out. I had one like this a few weeks ago, and it was pretty scary at the time - I lay on the couch for about half an hour with tissues pressed to it, scared to get up in case it started again! But it doesn't do you any harm. I've been pumping for nearly 18 months and only had it happen once, so don't worry about it 



bex123 said:


> i looked like a right nutter shouting at hubby to grab me loads of tissue while trying to cup the blood



LOL! This really made me laugh - this was exactly the scene in our house when it happened to me!


----------



## bev (Nov 20, 2010)

Alex has had this twice now and its really scary when it happens - but although it doesnt look nice - you wont come to any harm - and like BPD said its just the canula acting as a plug - so the blood needs to go somewhere and once you pull it out it will escape. Alex did have high levels at the last one so not sure if it was connected to this or not.Bev


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 22, 2010)

I had one like this a few weeks ago - sod's law & it was a sunday the in laws were around & I was supposedly showing them a set change to reassure them about how easy it all is!  It is strangely unsettling, isn't it?!  The plus side was the look on their faces...    I've only been pumping a couple of months or so, so hoping this is as rare as everyone says!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Bex123,

I've had a few like that. One memorable one was at Friends For Life. A few hours after breakfast I'd realised that my cannula was failing courtesy of BG's shooting up to the 20's despite corrections. The same morning my other half had three failed cannulas in a row. My other half and I were chatting to one of the speakers and I decided that was a prime moment to take the cannula out. I had blood gush out as I'd evidently hit a vein. To cap that I fell over and had to be grabbed the the afore mentioned speaker (a Mr Joe Soloweicyzk who has been type one for fifty years next year) to stop me giving my teeth to the table!
One time I was putting in a cannula and it simply filled with blood the moment I took the inserter needle out. It went up the tubing. 

Here's my other half's blog post about that morning:

http://clickofthelight.blogspot.com/2010/11/3-cannula-fails-in-row.html

Tom


----------



## shiv (Nov 22, 2010)

I haven't had this yet, but I'm sure my day will come at some point!


----------



## purpleshadez (Nov 23, 2010)

shiv said:


> I haven't had this yet, but I'm sure my day will come at some point!



I've not had this yet either. Sounds worrying though


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd never had this before but when i went to change cannula this morning ive noticed blood , i dont know if it is what you wrote here or whetever ive caught it maybe , after reading this Bex ive left the bloody one in till hubby comes home just in case i need another pair of hands


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 24, 2010)

Everything was fine , all angles were covered but nothing happened , must have just caught it


----------



## Rainbow (Dec 19, 2010)

Now I know what you mean, happened to me for the first time tonight! A tea towel and nearby freshly ironed pillowcase later I'm all mopped up. A tad unnerving to see the pool of blood on the floor. Least I was forearmed so didn't panic too much!


----------

